# burly in bream comps



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

This might be a silly question, but are you allowed to use burly in Bream competitions


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You hadto ask didnt you......purists vs realists......here we go....


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bream comps are usually lure only
So I'm guessing no


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> For most of the major comps, it's a case of lures only as Mr Anselmo said so no bait, no burley, and yet Gulp Baits are perfectly fine. Go figure.


Gulps are bait_s_, not _bait_

_Mr_ Anselmo?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a bait, plural baits
Not bait, plural bait



Wikipedia source of all real knowledge said:


> A fishing lure is a type of artificial fishing bait which is designed to attract a fish's attention. The lure uses movement, vibration, flash and color to bait fish.


Gulps are artifical

Artificial: made or produced by human beings rather than occurring naturally, especially as a copy of something natural.

There. Sorted :twisted:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

PS ... I prefer Sir Anselmo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> Sir Anselmo. I have twenty prawns in an ice-cream bucket that I pulled out of the freezer, and soaking on the end of a hook in the hope that I catch a bream. Am I using prawns as bait, or prawn baits?


Yes



Lazybugger said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > PS ... I prefer Sir Anselmo
> ...


I've been called worse
If thats the best you can come up with I'm fine with that
And you're half right
I'm dopey, but my parents were married


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

anselmo said:


> bertros said:
> 
> 
> > For most of the major comps, it's a case of lures only as Mr Anselmo said so no bait, no burley, and yet Gulp Baits are perfectly fine. Go figure.
> ...


hmmmmmmm.... Seems a lot of debait on this one..... :-?


----------

